# Residency/Libro de Familia



## papaco95 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi all I would like some info on getting my residency I'm an American married to a Spaniard  and he was divorced and re married with me  he doesn't have a problem he has his DNI and passport..we are retiring there. And we have 3 adult children what do we need to do once we get there. We also have our own flat. What i need is info for my residency and start our Libro de familia and announce our marriage. Any info would be welcomed thanks so much in advance.

Happy to be living in Spain <3


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

papaco95 said:


> Hi all I would like some info on getting my residency I'm an American married to a Spaniard  and he was divorced and re married with me  he doesn't have a problem he has his DNI and passport..we are retiring there. And we have 3 adult children what do we need to do once we get there. We also have our own flat. What i need is info for my residency and start our Libro de familia and announce our marriage. Any info would be welcomed thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Happy to be living in Spain <3


you can download the form you need from our FAQs thread above - I'm pretty sure that has info on it as to what other paperwork you need to take with you to the extranjería

Did you get married in Spain? I thought they gave you a libro de familia when you got married here?

are the adult children yours, as in, you are both their natural parents? I believe that if that is the case they can simply apply for Spanish passports as direct descendants of a Spaniard - but you'd need to check with the consulate


----------



## papaco95 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Residency/ Libro de Fam*



xabiachica said:


> you can download the form you need from our FAQs thread above - I'm pretty sure that has info on it as to what other paperwork you need to take with you to the extranjería
> 
> Did you get married in Spain? I thought they gave you a libro de familia when you got married here?
> 
> are the adult children yours, as in, you are both their natural parents? I believe that if that is the case they can simply apply for Spanish passports as direct descendants of a Spaniard - but you'd need to check with the consulate


Hi no we didn't get married in Spain we have to announce it there..yes are children ours and we know they can get there documents after we get Libro de familia. Thanks for your reply will get the download on those forms thank again


----------

